# Cork bark suppliers - bulk buy



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi ,

Wonder if anyone can tell me where i can buy cork bark in bulk fed up of paying silly garden centre prices for a small bit of it.

Any online suppliers that you can recommend to buy from .

I recently went to a petshop and they sell it for £11.80 a kilo unsure if thats a good price but its a petshop so they must be adding money onto it,

Thanks for your replies,

Regards,

Buzz.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I bought mine from The Spider Shop, was only a few quid Natural Cork Bark Terrarium Decor Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=270794243162&index=11&nav=SEARCH&nid=66736408965


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

TSS is £8.60 if you buy a kilo or more. I prefer the tubes from them, the bark on the tubes isn't as thick as some of the loose sheet pieces so you get more for the weight.

Of course, you have to factor in postage costs on top of that...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

they used to sell tubes in 5kg bags, I imagine other sites may still do so, same brand (ProRep), here's a 5kg mixed bag for £25 though..

ProRep Cork Bark Mixed Pieces - Surrey Pet Supplies

I bought medium tubes before when they had 5kg sacks, they were much bigger then I had expected, but if you have a saw it's not exactly hard to cut them into shorter pieces.


----------

